# Need for Speed Shift HD 5850



## olmatz (27. Januar 2010)

hallo gemeinde,
welche einstellung ist vernünftig, ich habe schon vieles versucht, aber ruckel frei bekomme ich es nicht.

mein system:

intel core i5 - 750
8 gb ram
hd radeon 5850

gruß, olmatz


----------



## El-Hanfo (27. Januar 2010)

Ist NFS Shift vielleicht auch von den spontanen Rucklern wie Dirt 2 und andere Spiele betroffen?


----------



## olmatz (27. Januar 2010)

habe leider kein dirt 2, aber ich finde bei shift wird das ruckeln immer schlimmer, bei einigen strecken ist es ganz extrem.
finde anfangs war das nicht.


----------



## 4yamann (27. Januar 2010)

Installiere mal den neusten Patch, da bekommen ati user nen ordentlichen Leistungsschub


----------



## olmatz (27. Januar 2010)

habe deide patchs installiert.


----------



## Jan565 (27. Januar 2010)

Das liegt nicht an der Karte sondern am Spiel. Habe einen 5850 und vorher 2 8800GTS im SLi. Dachte auch erst es liegt an den Karten. Dann eine ausgebaut und es ruckelte immer noch. Mit der 5850 genau das gleiche. Das Game ist nicht 100% gut Programmiert. Und meine einstellungen waren immer 1680x1050 4xAA und 16xAF mit allem auf anschlag.


----------



## ShiZon (27. Januar 2010)

olmatz schrieb:


> hallo gemeinde,
> welche einstellung ist vernünftig, ich habe schon vieles versucht, aber ruckel frei bekomme ich es nicht.
> 
> mein system:
> ...



Das kann dir keiner so richtig sagen, da mußt du dich schritt für schritt rantasten, wir können dir schon sagen wie wir unsere Spiele spielen, aber du mußt wissen das nicht jeder den gleichen Rechner hat, es kommt auch darauf an was du für einen Monitor hast?


----------



## SuEdSeE (27. Januar 2010)

El-Hanfo schrieb:


> Ist NFS Shift vielleicht auch von den spontanen Rucklern wie Dirt 2 und andere Spiele betroffen?


 
Also ich habe weder bei Dit 2 noch bei shift nen ruckeln oder ähnliches Mit ner HD5870 Alles auf max ohne patches, wie kann das sein ???


----------



## El-Hanfo (29. Januar 2010)

SuEdSeE schrieb:


> Also ich habe weder bei Dit 2 noch bei shift nen ruckeln oder ähnliches Mit ner HD5870 Alles auf max ohne patches, wie kann das sein ???


Dann hast du einfach Glück
Kannst ja hier mal lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...at-5850-5870-single-gpu-ruckler-stottern.html


----------



## newjohnny (29. Januar 2010)

also mit meiner (betagten) 8800GT (1gb) hab ich keine Probleme bezüglich Ruckler.... Die ist halz getaktet,aber für eine hd5850 fürfte dieses eher anspruchslosere game doch wirklich kein problem sein...
patches sind ja drauf bei dir... Neuinst.? 
Mal aa etc. abgeschaltet bzw. aktiviert, vsync an??


----------



## Own3r (31. Januar 2010)

Mit meiner 8800GTS habe ich nur dann Ruckler, wenn ich ein anders Auto berühre. Ich weiß nicht woran das liegen könnte. Ich dachte wenn ich mir eine HD5870 kaufe wären solche Probleme weg, aber anscheinend können sie doch auftreten...


----------

